# up to date ammunition count



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I have had a whole weekend of cleaning the yard, counting Bullets like king Midas, and looking over my preps.
My findings are as follows, (yes, im not scared any one you guys are coming after me).
12 guage=+500 mostly #8 
.40=+600
.9mm=+3000
.22LR=+2500
Is this enough? NEVER..But I can slack off the buying of 9mm on sale..
Oh, and this doesnt include my magazines which are kept one below max...
And before someone starts shouting that #8 is just birdshot, I feel that at close range, nobody is gonna ask me what what type of shot Im shooting at them.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

An accurate ammo count is pretty elusive for me. I have it stashed in various places. I'm good on .22 LR and most of my rifle calibers ( a bit too short on 30-06). I need to work on building up my handgun inventory, particularly .357 Mag and .45 Auto. With the crazy bills restricting the purchase of all magazine fed rifles coming in January, I have been concentrating on trying to acquire what I may need in the future. I still need to add a magazine fed semi-auto 30-06. ( I agree that at close range, #8 shot would do the trick. You might think about some #4 and 00 buck to add to your supplies.)


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm, we ought to arrange a forum discount with cheaperthandirt! ::redsnipe::


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i have a few turkeyloads put back, and have been looking for some 00 and anything smaller than 8, but not searching real hard..Also, wanted input on sabot slugs shot throu a smoothbore Pardner pump? I dont know if it will damage the bore? And if not, anyone know the effective deer range, my pump shotty has only the frontbead, but is drilled and bored for a scope.Im thinking maybe a cheap reddot?
As far as forum discounts, hell yeah. But we have so many "deep cover" people here.
And, yes, thats why I took sometime to do a full inventory, then restash..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Hmmmmmmm, we ought to arrange a forum discount with cheaperthandirt! ::redsnipe::


I would prefer Sportsmans guide after the gouging CTD indulged in recently.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I would prefer Sportsmans guide after the gouging CTD indulged in recently.


Amen brother! I will not do business with them again. Trying to sell and AR mag for $100 during the shortage! CTD can kiss my business goodby.


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

I would also like to 3rd that motion on CTD trying to, ---- well never mind my humor may offend i will wait and easy my way in...I hope it didn't hurt

BCS that would be nice if we could get a members discount...

Has anyone vacuum-sealed ammo?? .. .. As I am in the city, I have stashed a few in some of the tree lined streets in my area not a lot but just in case. Yes they are at least 18 inches below grade and in a metal or plastic box...Ammo vacuum sealed with rice in bag for moister control.. Have all locations locked in my GPS and by land mark and help i walk the dog by them all once a week...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sitting at 1100 7.62x39, 600 .223, 200 12 gauge rounds (mostly .00 buck and slug) and a couple hundred for each of four handguns. I'm going to buy a Mosin M-44 and 880 rds. of surplus 54R for that and then I'll just build up to 1000 .223 500 for each handgun and I'm probably done.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I would have to get at least one higher caliber rifle. That .22 ain't much punkin against marauding hordes with stolen hunting rifles.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

.40 - 750 FMJ + 150 JHP
.22lr - ~ 1200
12 ga (mostly birdshot) - 170

I only have ammo for weapons I posses. No long guns other than 22 currently


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've lost count a little bit, not by much. Don't know if I'm willing to go to pencil & paper to get back on track though.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I need to get an accurate count. I haven't focused on ammo in a while, but it just seems to keep following me home somehow...

I'm about ready to pay stupid prices for 1100 rds of .22LR though. I have enough put away to not worry too much but if I don't get to go wage WW III on some paper, cans, and scrap lumber soon I'm gonna stomp my feet and whine. A lot. So there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If we are going to get a discount it should also include powders, primers, cartridges and bullets. I don't by factory ammunition because my handloads are more accurate.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not enough.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not enough? not enough what? If we can each spend $1000 right now, that should be enough to give us a decent discount.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I think I would have to get at least one higher caliber rifle. That .22 ain't much punkin against marauding hordes with stolen hunting rifles.


I dunno, its not the caliber its the shooter. if your profitient with the .22 and there horrible with the larger caliber, then id wanna be with the .22 shooter


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Great now you guys all got me thinking that I need to get out in the shop and get loading again, I'm a bit understocked on .35 Rem and .223 Rem currently. Could always use some more .45ACP too but I'm not hurting there currently. What I need most is .22lr but I refuse to over pay for it, it'll come back on the shelves soon I hope since the centerfire stuff is starting to come back here. Even 9mm has come back in stock here.

-Infidel


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Personally, if I have less than 500 rounds of the calibers I don't shoot much and less than 2500 of the one's I do shoot, I feel under-stocked. I second the above opinions on "Cheaper than Dirt". They will never earn one dollar from me again. Just a bunch of outrageous corporate price gougers. (P.S. I would love to go in on a crate of ammo, but then I would have to provide my contact information and that's never going to happen.)


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

400 .40 cal
750 .45 cal 
300 # 8 shotgun shells
3000 .22 LR
1200 .223/5.56

I really want to find .223 at a decent price soon because I have a new rifle (Dec 2012) that only has about 100 rounds through it. I also have a new XD-45 I want to show some range time to as well. My wife is getting into shooting the S+W M+P 15 .22 so I am waiting patiently to get more .22 before we go waste a bunch. The other I am very comfortable with so all I do now is clean and lube them once a month.
Wait scratch all this I lost all my guns in that boating accident last month.lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I try not to count it. I may convince myself that I am in need of help if I knew the numbers.
And if I did count I would not write the number down anywhere.

Note for the NSA or DHS agent reading this: I scrapped all my weapons turned the ammo in and joined the socialist party.
All hail the leader.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> I'll join the chorus of those saying one can never have too much ammo - I try to pick up extra boxes whenever I can find it at decent prices. I will say, however, I still don't understand the fascination with .22 LR unless people are planning to live off of hunting rabbits or some such thing.


There's a whole lot worse things to live off of than rabbits. I need .22 ammo because I shoot a lot of it, it has nothing to do with prepping for me, I try to keep enough ammo on hand for all my guns that I could go for a full year without having to load more. This is getting harder and harder to do with the increasing cost of components and the lack of availability of quality bulk components and rimfire ammo. Yes I know there is rimfire ammo available but I refuse to pay over inflated prices for it, this defeats the purpose.

Personally I think you'd be crazy not to include a .22 in your SHTF arsenal if only for the fact that it will help keep the pot full. Whether it's rabbits or squirrel or any number of other small game animals the old .22lr will keep your family fed. It's quiet normally and is easily suppressed with the right ammo which makes it even more attractive to those that don't want others to know where they are.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to do a written inventory every October, need to do another. 
About 8 years ago I realized that when I retired I would no longer have extra cash for ammo so I started buying some every payday. I've got firearms in 21 different calibers and gauges and stock ammo for each. Some more than others. Like 32-20 for my Colt revolver - just 350 rounds there. 7.62X39 and 7.62X54R and .30 cal M2 ball - beaucoup!
22 magnum, a couple hundred. 30-30? Got it well covered. 8MM Mauser is a little thin, need to bulk up.
I keep it out in a barn, one of my "ammo cans" is an inoperative refrigerator, other cans are USGI.
Some of my stuff is just plain expensive to shoot much. Priced any 45-70 Government lately? $1.50 per round!! Gotta learn to reload.


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

Whenever we go shopping i am alway looking to buy more

223 2000 rds
556 1800 rds
9 mm 2600 ball
9 mm 1500 hollow
38 800 ball
38 300 hollow
22 5000


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I lost all my guns and ammo in a tragic boating accident.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I lost all my guns and ammo in a tragic boating accident.


Yeah! I was with you that day and saw the whole thing! All mine went in the water, never to be seen again to!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't count my ammo, are you kidding!

The only exception to that comment is that I have recently counted my .22 long rifle ammo, simply because it's easy to count bricks, besides I want to bring my stocks of .22 long rifle up a bit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've even got some 1954 Bulgarian surplus for my Mosin Nagants. It works great.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If I counted it, I'd just realize I need more.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright you got me. I printed some blank ammo inventory forms yesterday, gonna take a while to get it all out and count it again. I won't be reporting back any numbers though. :wink:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The best way to count ammunition is in cubic feet - I.E. How many cubic feet does it take to store it? Anything more accurate is an effort in futility or you just do not have enough or shoot enough.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my hoard is admirable. I have been lucky enough to be selling a few firearms I wasn't using and lots of ammo and of course giving to my boys. I still have enough to make me smile. the gun club has a whole bunch of ammo. they had a bulk ammo and reload sale a few weekends a go. but I buy lowers and ammo big time right now waiting for the ca laws to get out of hand.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would never say how much I do have on hand but I will say that its enough to hold off a zombie horde for years..... and I purchase more powder and primers as often as I can.
I cast my own and roll my own and dont see how I could run through the stash I have in my lifetime.




Doc


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My up to date ammo count? 

Not enough lol

Not keeping a record INCASE I get taken over. Let them count. The numbers are in my head.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If one reloads their own ammo the amount of ammo they have on hand may change overnight from nearly nothing to quite a bit. There is no way to accurately calculate how many cartridges a canister of powder will produce especially when it gets used for several different calibers. Trying to count how much ammo a reloader has is hard if not nearly impossible. 

I would have to run two sets of figures and I'd still be off. Since I can't predict loss over time.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

My total before I deployed was around 12,000, not counting components, or ammo set aside for plinking. I've been buying more online since then, so the number has gone up considerably.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

shotlady said:


> my hoard is admirable. I have been lucky enough to be selling a few firearms I wasn't using and lots of ammo and of course giving to my boys. I still have enough to make me smile. the gun club has a whole bunch of ammo. they had a bulk ammo and reload sale a few weekends a go. but I buy lowers and ammo big time right now waiting for the ca laws to get out of hand.


I'm sorry, and don't mean to offend you at all, but I don't understand how anybody could live in California unless they were a raving, commie liberal. That goes for Chicago and New York city too. Sorry, that's just how I feel. I'll take my chances in GOD's Country.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL - I agree TopGun - I have lived in CO, TX, AZ AND CA - I was in Northen Cal, Santa rosa/Peteluma area - the people were wonderful - good folk. But the state chew them up and spit them out whenever it could.
I will never live there again, however, i havebeen considering buying a sailboat. The closest place for me to buy/moor a boat is CA. Unless I go down to the Gulf, where all the hurricanes are. Coin toss at this point...;-)


----------

